# EQ Pedals



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I'm real close to getting the sound I want(untill it changes again) but all I'm missing is some more low end sometimes. I'm thinking a eq will give me this correct?? I've never used one because I've never had the need, but thats changed as I become more and more of a tone freak. This is what I'm thinking of getting. http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=248&pmh=products/p_and_e_detail Any thoughts on it??

Thanks


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't know RB. Looks like that would screw up the pope.
Why don't you tell the board what you're now hooked up to?
And I presume you're talking electric guitar? If it is you don't see many players talking about their 10 band eq's.
Benee Wafers


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Personally, not a fan of EQs ...

get a Xotic RC Booster,
http://www.prosoundcommunications.com/english/xotic/effects/rc_booster/index.html
... put it after all your pedals, before the amp:
Gain 0
Volume 1 o'clock
Adjust treble and bass to your liking

You can thank me later ... :wink:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got a 7-band Behringer EQ. I like it so much I also bought one for my bass.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Benee- My setup is a Les Paul Studio into a crybaby, planet waves tuner, digitech bad monkey OD and a Onerr Mercury Dist into a Randall RG80-112(open back) loaded with a Celstion G12H-100.(sometimes I add in some cheap Behringer pedals but most of the time they are not hooked up on my board, or even on there.) 

iggs- I'll keep that in mind and I'll have to check one out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have Danelectro "Fish and Chips" 7 band EQ. Runs around $50. If you have a SS amp for practice for whatever and you find the tone thins out at lower volume, this little thing really adds some body to it - especially in the low mid to high mid areas. Can take some of the ice pick off the highs.

Depends on what you use it for too. You can use it as a boost in selective areas. Takes a lot of fooling around with though. Might work for you, might not.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I've got a 7-band Behringer EQ. I like it so much I also bought one for my bass.


 I bought one of these the other day. This little $30 unit works great and I love the flexability it offers.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the exact MXR 10-band EQ. I have to say that I wish I had gotten it a long time ago. I have always been able to get good tone out of my gear (Strat, LP > JCM 900, 40 W Ashdown Peacemaker) but the EQ gives me a lot of control. It was actually a "eureka" moment. When I got the pedal I ran guitar > EQ > Peacemaker just to get the feel for it. My girlfriend came in the room and I played with the EQ turned off. She said, "that sounds really good". I turned the EQ on and she said, "that sounds REALLY REALLY good". She finally understood why I was spending time and money with all these little toys. Long story short, get one, enjoy it, I wish I had gotten it long ago.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarl said:


> I bought one of these the other day. This little $30 unit works great and I love the flexability it offers.


yeah, it's probably not as quiet as a name-brand pedal, but its fine for live or just practising.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm gonna try out the behringer cause my friend has one, so I'll just borrow it. I have some other behringer pedals and they can be noisy(I find using a power supply instead of battey does make them quieter). So it worries me a bit cause it will be on all the time(or most of the time). I'll try it and see.


----------



## Electric I (Feb 2, 2006)

A judiciously used Dano F&C in front of a od/dist unit, in front of a mostly clean channel is like honey on toast.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

see if you can get your hands on a boss pq-4. I had one and it was incredible compared to the boss ge-7 or any of those types of pedals.


----------



## Stillremains (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello all 


I use a Boss GE-7, there is a difference with it, cleans the tone significantly.

I also have an MXR 7 band but it's noisy as hell. Its an older model with on/ off switch.


----------

